# Romee Strijd walks the Runway during the Michael Kors Spring/Summer 2017 Show as part of New York City Fashion Week - September 14, 2016 (13x)



## Mandalorianer (16 Sep. 2016)

​


----------



## Toolman (17 Sep. 2016)

:thx: für Romee


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2016)

Meinen Dank für die kühle Blonde! :thumbup:


----------

